# Tote Tank And Ladder Storage - Need Your Thoughts



## DFG

I have a 2012 301BQ. Every camping trip I take a Little Giant ladder and 2-3 times a year I also take a Barker 42 gal tote tank. Both items have been carried in the truck bed (2012 S/Crew 6.5ft bed);I am trying to reclaim space in the truck. I am considering buying two 2 wheel dollies, cutting off the wheels & brackets and bolt(sq. bolts) them to the trailer's rear bumper. Placement would be one on the left and the other on the right of the spare tire. I estimate the weight of the dolly/ladder or dolly/tote tank @ 50-55lbs each. When the trailer is in storage I would remove. Will this modification add too much weight to the rear bumper? Alternative recommendations are welcome. Thank you in advance for your help. Dick Bailey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We had a hitch welded to our prior outback and carried heavy stuff back there (wood, generator, etc)

I'd avoid using the factory bumper for anything other than the spare tire. Think it cost me about $250 to have the hitch installed.


----------



## NDKoze

ob277rl said:


> There are some posts here on how to beef up the rear bumper as it isn't strong enough to hold the total weight you will actually be carrying. A 42gal tote tank with 42gal of water at 8lbs per gal will weight 336lbs by itself. I don't have a problem with the water weight at the rear of the trailer as my fresh water holding tank is at the rear of the trailer. Without the full tank at the rear my tongue weight is 1150lbs, with a full fresh water tank it drops to 1000lbs, as long as you don't exceed your GVWR it might work out for you. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34586&view=findpost&p=424236


Robert, the OP didn't specifically mention it, but I am pretty sure that his plan is to haul the tote empty and use it for dumping or water replenishment while camping. I am sure he will clarify.

Even still, I think I would want to get the bumper reinforced if you want to add the ladder and an empty tote. That is still a fair amount of weight for a bumper that isn't really designed to hold much more than the spare tire.


----------



## DFG

NDKoze said:


> There are some posts here on how to beef up the rear bumper as it isn't strong enough to hold the total weight you will actually be carrying. A 42gal tote tank with 42gal of water at 8lbs per gal will weight 336lbs by itself. I don't have a problem with the water weight at the rear of the trailer as my fresh water holding tank is at the rear of the trailer. Without the full tank at the rear my tongue weight is 1150lbs, with a full fresh water tank it drops to 1000lbs, as long as you don't exceed your GVWR it might work out for you. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34586&view=findpost&p=424236


Robert, the OP didn't specifically mention it, but I am pretty sure that his plan is to haul the tote empty and use it for dumping or water replenishment while camping. I am sure he will clarify.

Even still, I think I would want to get the bumper reinforced if you want to add the ladder and an empty tote. That is still a fair amount of weight for a bumper that isn't really designed to hold much more than the spare tire.
[/quote]

The tote tank will be empty. I am trying to find ways to get it and the ladder out of the truck bed for more room.

The 301BQ came with a class I hitch. I was planning to replace it with a class III hitch this year to carry 2 bikes on the back of the trailer.
Two years ago I put a class III hitch on the front of my F-150. Easy install and I use it to carry 3 bikes.

We have 7 grandchildren; 2 less than 1 year and the remainder are between 6 and 13.
We usually have 4 of the older grandkids with us. I am challenged to find room for what they and their Grandmother want to take camping.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

DFG said:


> ......I am challenged to find room for what they and their Grandmother want to take camping.


In our prior 301BQ, we stored portable water containers (2 of the 7 gallon containers) in the shower. We overlooked that as a storage option for a while. You might consider putting your tote in there.

For the ladder, we used the master bed to carry our motorcycle ramps and 6' outside table. I'd think you could easily put your ladder on the master bed while traveling.


----------

